# What is this south bend worth



## Scott10d (Jan 11, 2014)

I am new and don't know anything about metal lathes but found this one.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome Chips,I also know nothing bout lathes but I do have acouple.But what I do know is (myself) when you pay alittle to much for the first one all others seems like a bargain.
Anyway for me I would want a quick change gear box for threading even though I may never thread but with one I can threaten to thread if that makes sense.Plus having a QCGB will add value to a lathe and make resale alittle easier.Far as value,its really how bad do you want the lathe.I would look over on the auction site for a reference only just to get an ideal.I am not one who can put a number on a lathe due to my lack of experience,good luck----kroll


----------



## xalky (Jan 11, 2014)

Judging by the picture only. I'm assuming theres no tooling. I'd say it's worth $500 on the very high end.


I just sold mine that was much nicer , a little newer, with lots of tooling a new 3-jaw , new QCTP, and a new motor for $750. I was asking $950. I think the guy that bought it got a good deal, and I think I recieved a fair deal. 

In certain areas of the country , there is very little machinery to be had.  I'm fortunate to be living in a historically industrialized area. There's lots of stuff to pick from around here, if you have patience.

Marcel


----------



## Pacer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats the plain Jane of the SB's - It has change gears (if they arent lost) (no quick change gear box) Has no power cross feed. They are the bare bones starter lathes from SB. They can be a great first lathe, but truth be told a lot of guys get frustrated with the lack of a gear box and power feed.  

SB had 3 steps these lathes, A, B, and C - this one is a C. The A would have the gear box and power feed on cross feed, the B would have change gears but have power cross feed

If you can get it at a good price it just may suit you just fine.


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 11, 2014)

I will keep looking I think I could get for$300 but I am in no rush so I keep looking.


----------



## fastback (Jan 11, 2014)

I also think that a price of $500 or less would be good.  Less would be better.  This is a Model C lathe which is the strip down model.  Not to say it is a bad lathe but it needs change gears (make sure it has them) for threading and power longitudinal turning.  There is no power cross feed on this model.  You would need to move up the a Model B. Both models can be used with collets (3C).  All that is needed is the draw bar, thread protector and collet holder.  This set up excluding the collet will run maybe $150.

You also need to check the ways for excessive ware and dings.  While you are at it check the back lash on the cross feed and compound.  I would say that anything over .020 would need to be addressed (they go for around $35 each or you can make your own).  

I personally would consider this model a high end starter lathe Just remember you need the change gears.  I noticed that in the box under the lathe has the end gear cover.

Try to negotiate as low a price as you can because you never know what you will need to get once it is in you hands.  That is when the price really starts.

Paul


----------



## rafe (Jan 11, 2014)

Is that just for the lathe or is there tooling and accessories that come with it? Sometimes they out value the lathe!


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 11, 2014)

I will find out if they have anything else.


----------



## Badge171 (Jan 11, 2014)

300-500 depending on the bed condition


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 11, 2014)

It does have gears and some other things in the box


----------



## wedge446 (Jan 11, 2014)

$200-$500 depending on whats with it


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok guys I do not know anything about metal working so my ? Is can I right hand and left hand threads with this lay.i would like to be able to make small
parts for wood machines like lathe spindle and such.i know it would be cheaper to have things made but I would like to learn metal (I am a wood worker)besides the threading also through hole up to 5/8 through a 7"-10"spindle and #2 morise taper.i know I would have to get a small mill or big drill press to keyway slot.
For no more than I would do it might be better to get a combo.but I bet it like wood working it is best to have specific tools for the job.
thanks for any info


----------



## fastback (Jan 11, 2014)

I am also a woodworker and do not like the 21 in 1 tools (PUN).  Yes, the 9C will thread left or right.  The spindle hole is 3/4 inch.  This machine also has back gears.  I believe that the slowest speed is around 45 or 50 RPM.  Top speed is up around 600 RPM.  As I mentioned earlier, this is a great starter lathe as long as it is in decent shape. 

Paul


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 11, 2014)

Also I can get one of the harbor freight lathe new for $300 also.


----------

